# Stila at Tjmaxx!



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 8, 2007)

I found:
Lipglazes: ginger bread and pumpkin
Eyeshadow pans in: salsa, indigo and cha cha
all over shimmer eyes # 11
Empty palettes


----------



## star07 (Oct 8, 2007)

What state/location?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star07* 

 
_What state/location?_

 
I found both in Ma and Ct.
I have also read in other beauty blogs, Stila was sent to most tj Maxx.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 9, 2007)

*~*Is it discounted??? I wonder if all the stores are going to start carrying it...like any in Ohio??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *~*


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Lover** 

 
_*~*Is it discounted??? I wonder if all the stores are going to start carrying it...like any in Ohio??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*_

 
I asked the lady at the store while paying for my things and she said it was overstock.


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Lipglass*lover" - where in OH are you??!?


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_Lipglass*lover" - where in OH are you??!?_

 
*~*I live in Columbus...I hope we get some overstock here!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## ladynpink (Oct 10, 2007)

ooh I went to a tj maxx today too!! found the same e/s pans, no palette, same lip glaze also in vanilla, and a lip plumper, also shimmer powder too...


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 10, 2007)

Were the items discounted?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_Were the items discounted?_

 
Overstock and left over LE products


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 10, 2007)

That sounds awesome! I'm going to go check it out at my local TJ Maxx tomorrow to see if they have any.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_That sounds awesome! I'm going to go check it out at my local TJ Maxx tomorrow to see if they have any._

 
Hey, homegirl, if you find some let me know. I still need to check out the TJ MAXX on Lapalco. Which one are you going to?


----------



## Pinklady77 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm gonna have to check my local store!


----------



## Isabel101 (Oct 11, 2007)

I saw the eyeshadow pans for 4.99, i think. Only two colors, but they were nice pastel shades.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Oct 20, 2007)

Yep. I saw the eyeshadow pans for $4.99, lipglaze for $4.99 as well as AOS for eyes for $3.99. There were a couple of lipliners, too. I didn't see empty palettes though (I wish!)

This was in Rockland County, NY & Bergen County, NJ.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been stalking my TJ Maxx for this stuff and today I finally found 1 eye shadow for $4.99 in Slipper.  I'm hoping to find more soon!


----------



## liv (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't think it's ever going to pop up in my TJ Maxx.  There has never been a Stila location in my state.


----------



## miszjenny (Dec 15, 2007)

i went to tjmaxx around my area and didn't find any stila products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i did find some cheap make up that haven't even heard of the name hehehehe.


----------

